# Green Tubing on Ebay?



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm just getting back into slingshots after many years and I'm trying to cobble together supplies to make my first shooter. I've seen this green 5mm tubing on ebay and was wondering if anyone has used it before? I did a forum search and youtube search and read and watched a couple videos about dub dub green, but I'm not sure if this is the same product. Any input would be appreciated 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310915293412?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Bought 5 meters a few days ago from England ,it has some good write ups on it should be OK,will let you know when mine arrives and have had a few shots with it.. Cheers Tassie


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Kwinpr, your ebay seller doesn't give the "bore" size of the tube making it hard to gauge it's strength... He hasn't got a very reliable track record, either... There are other sellers where you know exactly what you're getting. The decent stuff isn't that much dearer and you'll be happier in the end with it. My :twocents:


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

tassie said:


> Bought 5 meters a few days ago from England ,it has some good write ups on it should be OK,will let you know when mine arrives and have had a few shots with it.. Cheers Tassie


tassie - thanks I look forward to hearing your impressions!


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

DogBox said:


> Kwinpr, your ebay seller doesn't give the "bore" size of the tube making it hard to gauge it's strength... He hasn't got a very reliable track record, either... There are other sellers where you know exactly what you're getting. The decent stuff isn't that much dearer and you'll be happier in the end with it. My :twocents:


DogBox- thanks for your input. That's exactly why I'm asking about it before I buy. Would you be able to post links to other sellers that you suggest/recommend?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I have it, it's very narrow ID, like 1.5mm so it's a very strong pull.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Metropolicity- what do you think of the green tube in terms of quality and longevity?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

kwinpr said:


> Metropolicity- what do you think of the green tube in terms of quality and longevity?


It does feel pure, after using it for a while, I didn't have the same stretch or "worked in" feel that good latex tubing has.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Received my green dub dub tubing today fitted it to the Scout and shot of about 60 shots at 33 ft, powerful easy to pullback, shoots well. Worth buyingi will buy again when i run out..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I should actually have some in my mailbox this afternoon. Ordered some last week. I will share my thoughts when I test it.


----------



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm using dub dub green, doubled, being new to this sport i went for the double option which i think may be a bit on the heavy side( although my 17 year old grandsons think its great) the next set i make will be tapered as advised, less pull but good power i believe.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

As far as I can tell the stuff linked in this thread (same stuff I purchased as well) is not the same as the green dub dub ... although I could be wrong,

This stuff is pretty cheap. If it turns out working well .. it may be a go-to. That being said ... inexpensive stuff is never as good as I expect. We shall see!


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> As far as I can tell the stuff linked in this thread (same stuff I purchased as well) is not the same as the green dub dub ... although I could be wrong,
> 
> This stuff is pretty cheap. If it turns out working well .. it may be a go-to. That being said ... inexpensive stuff is never as good as I expect. We shall see!


You're right that we often get what we pay for, which is why I was asking before buying. With that being said, a couple of my past cheap purchases have surprised me (in a good way) so I look forward to reading your feedback on the "ebay green"


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Here's what it says on the ad..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

tassie said:


> Here's what it says on the ad..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ad for dub dub ... yes. Not the same as what is linked above.


----------



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tassie, thats what i bought, its very good so far, but i'm no expert like you guy's. i don't know how long you expect tubes to last, or how many shots you should get before they fail, but i and my grandsons have been firing the set i made for two weeks now and touch wood they are still going strong. they are 8" from pouch to ss, doubled and tied to the pouch with tbg as per gamekeeper John's tutorial, i made one of his rigs and it certainly makes it easy to do.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Has anyone posted what colours of dubdub work best with a spicific ammontype? Now you guys got me interested . Im looking to make looped for dankung shooters.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Has anyone posted what colours of dubdub work best with a spicific ammontype? Now you guys got me interested . Im looking to make looped for dankung shooters.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guy so sorry for the double tap . Tassie yesteday i found a tappered tube set for a marksman wristrocket i give ( trying to gain new deciple shooters) away i put them on my scout using a bearing in tube method tested today at work no one looking . Acually workout . Do recomend green dub dub for this type of fastening?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

One thing is for sure ... the green ebay tubing linked above is taking FOREVER to get to me. But I think it is coming from china so ...


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah...it's coming from China so shipping times may be crazy :screwy:


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

I suppose it all depends on the vendor, but I found the mail from China to Aust. quite reasonable. 9~12 days. On par from other things [fishing] I have bought. With ebay, always good to know if they have a 100% rating or not...


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Who knows what really happens behind the scenes when packages are shipped from Asia. I've had some Ebay orders (not slingshot related) from China arrive in less than 10 days and others that took more than 30 days and one order that was lost and had to be reshipped by the seller. That being said I've also had issues with domestic US shipping. FedEx once delivered a package I was waiting on to the wrong address and then they could not figure out where it had been delivered. Thankfully, the seller (Lee Valley Tools) resent my order with upgraded shipping even though they were not at fault.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I received the tubing. Seems like decent stuff. It is smaller than I expected even though I knew the dimensions posted. I made a tapered set to put on the Dankung and I also put these on the Trumark (which is kind of a pain, but works!). The performance seems pretty solid as well. All in all these cheap tubes seem pretty decent to me! I will have to see what the longevity is.

The pull is lighter than the McMaster Carr tubes I was using on the Trumark and the speed seems about the same.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> I received the tubing. Seems like decent stuff. It is smaller than I expected even though I knew the dimensions posted. I made a tapered set to put on the Dankung and I also put these on the Trumark (which is kind of a pain, but works!). The performance seems pretty solid as well. All in all these cheap tubes seem pretty decent to me! I will have to see what the longevity is.
> 
> The pull is lighter than the McMaster Carr tubes I was using on the Trumark and the speed seems about the same.


Sounds good... thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

NaturalFork could you please tell me how to make the the tubing tapered? Thank you Tassie


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Many thanks to everyone for all the great input!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Tassie,

I hope you don't imagine NaturalFork shaved some latex off somehow! I know you can get Marksman Tapered rubber tubes - they are made that way. NaturalFork means









..so the effect is that of having doubled - then - single ; tapering that way. You can also change how long the double section is - compared to the single. But you might have to get him to explain how to "loop" them, as I have seen different methods and wouldn't know which one to recommend..!? I would be interested too!!!


----------

